# Scolopendra galapagoensis (pics)



## Draiman (Sep 23, 2011)

Now I just have to sell my other kidney for Scolopendra gigantea, and my left nut for Scolopendra sp. "Malaysian Jewel"...

Seriously though, these guys are fantastic, and I have 4 of them. Feeding well already, and I absolutely cannot wait to see how they look in a year's time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comatose (Sep 23, 2011)

So very very cool!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 23, 2011)

I would get an import license just for these if there were enough available.  Euro stock?  Sigh.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol, they look like a little pede with an oversized head.  awesome looking!


----------



## satchellwk (Sep 23, 2011)

Those are some little beauties; sure wish they were more widely available.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pedes you got there Gavin.


----------



## Collin Clary (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pedes.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 23, 2011)

those are beauties alright!


----------



## coldvaper (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you in Europe? Very cool Pede


----------



## Draiman (Sep 24, 2011)

coldvaper said:


> Are you in Europe? Very cool Pede


Somewhere in Asia.

Cheers for the comments everyone. They are relatively calm compared to pedelings of other species I have had, and have a decent appetite. I hope they're fast growers!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 24, 2011)

great pics!


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 24, 2011)

I think all you have there is a tricked-out Sc. polymorpha.  lol, that is one of the last plings I expected anybody to post!  This has been my most wanted pede for several years but practically impossible for me to get  Hang on and hope they grow for you too, I would like to see growing pics.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Galapoheros,

the plings are from my clutch and I must tell you, that I offered them to three U.S. dealers, but they didn't wantto arrange an import even the prices were fair and the number of specimen were worth an official import...

It is really disappointing to see how many problems it is to sell in the U.S. or out of the U.S. even you offer to make an official import or export including all costs.

Why are the U.S. dealers so ....................... (fill in by yourself: lazy, stupid, arrogant,...) ???


chris


----------



## Draiman (Sep 25, 2011)

krabbelspinne said:


> Hi Galapoheros,
> 
> the plings are from my clutch and I must tell you, that I offered them to three U.S. dealers, but they didn't wantto arrange an import even the prices were fair and the number of specimen were worth an official import...
> 
> ...


The demand for centipedes in the US hobby is simply not there; almost non-existent. There may well be a few people interested, but the numbers probably are not big enough for a dealer to want to import any substantial quantity of such an expensive species. Just look at how dead this section of the forum is.

And of course, after all, they have the famous T**d "preorder first, and your pede will never come" G******t to import S. gigantea for them! :laugh:


----------



## krabbelspinne (Sep 25, 2011)

I can`t imagine, that in the whole U.S. there is less interest than in Germany or Europe in general...


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 25, 2011)

it is hard to get an import license? expensive? like more than $1K? If i have the right type of oversea connection to import pedes.  

anyone can give me a pointer to how and where to go about doing this, then i would appreciate it.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 25, 2011)

The dealers turned them down::?  Hmm, yeah that's a picklemad, I must remain calmwall and bottle up my anger:bomb:, OK, OK, I think I'm OK nowfury   Seriously, that's just disappointing.  It might be possible that it is a demand issue, but it does seem like a bad business decision on the top of the deal, I don't know the details.  Well son of a diddly that sucky.


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.fws.gov/pacific/lawenforcement/importexport.html

It's not the import license that is expensive. It is the import. To be shipped legally, it must be brought over via air cargo, which is akin to buying standard air fare. Thus, if you want anything, you'd best get several grand worth of stock to make it worthwhile. You might as well take a trip there yourself and pay the animal cargo fee to bring them over with you in that case. After you get them in, there's also the inspection fee paid per animal.

It's quite a hassle if you just want some pedes.

I think the dealers turning them down is just a matter of knowing diddly-squat when it comes to pedes. If they cared to observe how fast high-priced Scolopendra hardwickei fly off the boards, just imagine a couple gigantea and galapagoensis.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link, Chris.  I'll do some more research on it.  i'm looking to do some traveling in a couple of years, so with this i would at least be able to bring something back with me.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, that's sad and unfortunate that you offered them to three U.S. dealers and nobody wanted them.  That absolutely sucks.  I don't have a big pede collection by any means but this one would be a nice addition.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Draiman, do you know what the mother looked like.  It looks like they have a different look and color depending on the area they come from.  The pics I've seen of the ones on the Galapagos Islands look like they have longer legs in general.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/2619695326_8893bee54d_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Draiman (Sep 30, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Hey Draiman, do you know what the mother looked like.  It looks like they have a different look and color depending on the area they come from.  The pics I've seen of the ones on the Galapagos Islands look like they have longer legs in general.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/2619695326_8893bee54d_z.jpg?zz=1


It seems there are at least two distinct geographical forms of this species, and they differ in colour as well. Specimens from the Galapagos proper are very dark, almost black, and have tigerleg-esque striping on the legs (and are the more attractive variant IMO). Specimens from Peru are orange-brown, and are the same as what used to be called "gigantea robusta". Mine are from northeast Peru, but do not look like the traditional "gigantea robusta"...indeed they look to me like an amalgam of the two forms.

Here is the father


----------



## LV-426 (Sep 30, 2011)

Draiman said:


> The demand for centipedes in the US hobby is simply not there; almost non-existent. There may well be a few people interested, but the numbers probably are not big enough for a dealer to want to import any substantial quantity of such an expensive species. Just look at how dead this section of the forum is.
> 
> And of course, after all, they have the famous T**d "preorder first, and your pede will never come" G******t to import S. gigantea for them! :laugh:


Why do you think there is little demand for pedes in the US?


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 30, 2011)

From what I can tell our friends overseas are willing to spend a bit more and buy more often than we here.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 1, 2011)

J Morningstar said:


> From what I can tell our friends overseas are willing to spend a bit more and buy more often than we here.


very well said


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 2, 2011)

krabbelspinne said:


> Hi Galapoheros,
> 
> the plings are from my clutch and I must tell you, that I offered them to three U.S. dealers, but they didn't wantto arrange an import even the prices were fair and the number of specimen were worth an official import...
> 
> ...


Chris, 
just for the record, would you mind share with us, how many plings came from this clutch (S. galapagoensis specie), i'm kinda documenting some species and their clutches size... just because i'm bored .


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 10, 2011)

Really interestin sp and very good news to have it in the hobby.

2 month ago, I payed near to 200 € but at the end I have lost my money. I didn't recibed nothing...

Draiman, thanks for the pictures and feel lucky for enjoying yours .

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 11, 2011)

Was looking at your pede again and googling around, looks like they have the potential to get very stocky, looking better as they mature(bottom pics).
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?106623-viridicornis-galapagoensis


----------

